# Found a baby guppy in my tank, but whos the mommy?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I'm really exited. Today while getting ready to go out, my mom says I have ababy. I go look, theres no baby guppy. But then a few minutes later I find one on a plant. I now have him/her in a 1 gallon tank by himself. Hes so tiny, looks only a few days old!! Heres the thing, two of my guppies are soon to give birth, one maybe today. But they've been in a breeder tank for 3 days now. The other two prego fish in my main tank don't look pregnant enough to give birth. Their belys are definatly not square and the gravid spots are small. But I found him in my main tank. I got my fish Wednesday and put the pregnant ones in my breeder tank Thursday. But both of them are squarish. Is it possible one of them could have given birth before they were put there?? I've only found fry, but there are lots of hiding spaces. He was a very good hider!! I'm going to clean there tank tuesday or wednesday because im adding my zebras to their tank to use theirs as a breeding and fry tank.. Here are some pictures tooken today of the females and the fry. I've fed the fry crushed up flakes and bloodworms. But is there something better to feed him?? Thanks!!


1 pic-- guppy fry named Zippy. Leah my sis named him or her, i told her she could have him 
2nd pic is of mam one-Moon. I can see the frys eyes in her gravid spot now. They're like tiny black dots that are darker.
3rd pic is of Fade. Sorry its blurry but camerae is CRAP. P


ANyone know when he moms will give birth?


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

From the cameras blurry-ness it is hard to tell but they both look like they will be ready any day. Keep a good eye on em.
Crushed flakes that are almost a powder will be fine for your fry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

K< I found they were from my orange one who wasn't big at all. Weird.


----------

